# MSN



## Becca (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm really bored on MSN has anyone else got it?

Please pm me your addy I wanna talk to someone LOL :biggrin2:

Mines, [email protected]


----------



## Becca (Oct 14, 2008)

:bump
Anyone??
I'm super bored :tongue


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm sorry I dont have msn


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 14, 2008)

You have me =]

[email protected]


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

:bump:bump:bump:bump

Again! LOL

I'm borreed theres no one on at the mo!


From ~ _The Hypa One inkbouce:_


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected]

If anyone wants t talk bunnehs! :]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 25, 2008)

Becca I'm on!  You're talking to me lol...

If anyone wants to add me, PM me for my addy


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Becca I'm on!  You're talking to me lol...


Yup :biggrin2:

I like talking to you 

From ~ _The Hypa One inkbouce:_


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 25, 2008)

My MSN is [email protected] 

If anyone wants to talk feel free to add me!


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

Added You

From ~ _The Hypa One inkbouce:_


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 25, 2008)

added u too


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! :bunnydance:


----------



## Cove (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I'm not on mine much, mainly because everyone I know is hardly ever on but heres mine.

[email protected]


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

Added you


----------



## Xila (Oct 25, 2008)

MSN- That Windows Live Messenger, right?

If so, mine is [email protected]. (And, anyone with an MSN can add me, not just Becca. Feel free, just be sure you introduce yourself and say you're from RO, so know you're not some stranger. ^^)

I also have a yahoo (Quinalah), ICQ (370128042), and an AIM (XilaTiasu). If anyone has those, feel free to message me there, too.

~Xilaurplepansy:

_Edited to correct my mad spelling skillz._


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 28, 2008)

oh oh oh oh!!! me me me!! (incae soemone missed it) :biggrin2:

mine is  [email protected] 

this is for evryone to add 

add me!! ppleeease


Priscainkbouce:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 28, 2008)

I will second that my addy is [email protected]


----------



## Xila (Oct 28, 2008)

I added everyone who posted their MSN name.

~Xila urplepansy:


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 29, 2008)

You can add me if you want, you cann all add me. Just tell me who you are so I don't go off and block you for knowing my name and stuff... 

bab[email protected]


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Xila wrote: *


> I added everyone who posted their MSN name.
> 
> ~Xila urplepansy:


Me too, hope no one minds.


----------



## Michaela (Nov 23, 2008)

I've just created a new MSN address for RO people, if anyone wants to add me;

[email protected] 

I haven't used MSN in a looong time.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm [email protected] (I think)


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm using [email protected] right now, if I added you to anything else sorry if I haven't been on but I always forget my other passwords . I remember adding you to that Flashy but you never showed up online or added me back so I wasnt sure if you even had MSN.


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 25, 2008)

[email protected] 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok mine is ..... [email protected]


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I'm using [email protected] right now, if I added you to anything else sorry if I haven't been on but I always forget my other passwords . I remember adding you to that Flashy but you never showed up online or added me back so I wasnt sure if you even had MSN.


I never had you pop up as adding me. Let me try adding you.


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

BUMP


Anyone else got MSN? :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 31, 2008)

:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump

For all the newbies that just joined


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 31, 2008)

bump bu,mp bump!!

if you miss my addie its

[email protected]

xx


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 31, 2008)

Im [email protected] if anyone want's to add me, hope no one minds me adding them


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 31, 2008)

All my screen names are in my profile.


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a new MSN add me 

[email protected]


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Becca haven't each ofyour buns got their own msn and myspace or bunspace email addy's/webpagestoo? I don't know how you keep up with them all but I bet it's fun 

Anyone on RO is welcome to add me on MSN, just add a little note to say you are from here- [email protected]. 

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (Jan 5, 2009)

*jcl_24 wrote: *


> Becca haven't each ofyour buns got their own msn and myspace or bunspace email addy's/webpagestoo? I don't know how you keep up with them all but I bet it's fun
> 
> Anyone on RO is welcome to add me on MSN, just add a little note to say you are from here- [email protected].
> 
> Jo xx


 Added you!

And yeahh that reminds me 

Here is Dippy's MSN: [email protected]

Fluffball's : [email protected]

Add them their on quite regularly 

Nibbles had one too but obviously we can't sorta use that one anymore


----------



## jcl_24 (Mar 1, 2009)

Added you Becca. 

Just had to return to this thread to remind myself which RO members go with each rabbit themed MSN username!

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG Jo I think I declined your invite, because I installed the new MSn and didn't read this thing that came up and just clicked no, sorry bout that :| Ask me again  Sorry hehe


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

OK, I've added everyone I believe  I'm [email protected]


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 1, 2009)

K, I think I've got everyone, hopefully!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 2, 2009)

i love tlking to phoebe on msn... and rebecca (LOWAPS) haha im their lil nut!
Those two are the ones who frequently talk to me.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol! How could anyone miss you Prisca! 

Becca! Your bunnies have their own emails!:shock: How privileged!

I'm [email protected]

I don't think I'm very interesting to talk to though!  What do you guys talk about?

G2g now so I think I missed adding some people! Feel free to add me.

 Our computer crashed so we only have the old msn now!!


----------



## Becca (Mar 3, 2009)

Numbat, we talk about anything! Usually me and Prisca talk about boys and stuff.

Tracy and me talk about absolutely anything 

Me and Jen talk about bunnies mostly and random stuff..

Basically you become better friends with everyone  Its really cool!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2009)

All mine are in my profile.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 4, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> i love tlking to phoebe on msn... and rebecca (LOWAPS) haha im their lil nut!
> Those two are the ones who frequently talk to me.


Yep Prisca your a little nut After talking to Prisca for a minute you would think she had a bowl full of sugar


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 4, 2009)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> *MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i love tlking to phoebe on msn... and rebecca (LOWAPS) haha im their lil nut!
> ...



i really... didnt have (BARGH!!!!!! KEKE EKEKEKEKE ) a bowl of suGAR!!

 haha

x


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 4, 2009)

Numbat wrote:


> What do you guys talk about?



well..

me and LOWAPS talk about: well... anything haha i mostly go crazy with her 
and i liek to send 2am messages to her its very cool haha

me and Phoebe talk about, school, work, boyos, everything and dont forget about our awesome packages! haha ( me and phoebe have been sending each other packages!) I treat Phoebe as one of my older sisters. she's really cool. she's a great person to talk to

Becca and I talk about well... mosty boys haha!! no really haha and when i had mybunners we used to talk loads about bunnies but now i just love hearing about dippy, fluffball and b.gray 

those I THINK are the ones i talk to most i THINK.

remind me if i'm wrong

x


----------



## Boz (Mar 4, 2009)

My MSN is in my profile.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 4, 2009)

cool i just accepted boz!'


x


----------



## Becca (Apr 3, 2009)

I have new one because someone found out my password  (and I forgot my secret password - woops)

[email protected]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 4, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> I have new one because someone found out my password  (and I forgot my secret password - woops)
> 
> [email protected]


Thats the best you could do?


----------



## Becca (Apr 4, 2009)

GRRRRR Becka! LOL!

*sticks out tongue*


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 4, 2009)

Bumping this up 

[email protected]


----------



## cheryl (Jul 4, 2009)

This is mine..[email protected] had to make a new one


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jul 5, 2009)

Added almost everyone  
Mine is [email protected] < I have had that forever xD


----------



## Saudade (Jul 15, 2009)

Bump!

Oh and
[email protected]
Feel free to add me, I've added nearly everyone in here.


----------



## Manda8190 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's mine! I've got a webcam also I can put Mir on for y'all to see him! hahahaha
The webcam sucks though. haha Color wise. haha 

But my name is [email protected] 

I'm on now I just have it set to away because theres this guy that I don't want to talk to.. He's to whiny! haha 

I'll be on till about 2:00 (central time I've gotta start getting ready for work then and then I wont be back till after 8:00PM my time.)


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't think I have posted mine so here it is

[email protected]


----------



## Becca (Jul 16, 2009)

added u


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 23, 2009)

Bumping this up and also my new MSN especially for bunny people is

[email protected]


----------

